# Odd "dehydrated" mucus?



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

I have noticed a strange pattern with my mucus in the past 6 months or so. This happened quite a few times, then I had two "normal" months and now it is back to this:

Around when the mucus should be fertile, I get this transparent mucus which has a strange consistency. Instead of being like eggwhite, it feels more like jello or more like something that could come out of the nose. However, it is not like the usual sticky mucus and can even stretch a couple of inches. The only way I can descrice it, really, is to say that is is like egg white without the usual amount of moisture in it. With charting I have been able to figure out that this mucus is indeed supposed to be fertile.

Anyone know what I am talking about and what might be going on? I think this might be connected to why we haven't been able to concieve.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

I have had that kind of mucus (I call it "brittle" because it will stretch and then snap instead of just being stretchy). I don't know what causes it, but DH and I also had some issues conceiving. You are not alone!


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Interesting! Did you have any thoughts of what could have caused this?

Frustrated by not having been able to conceive, I have lately gone back to drinking coffee. I know this problem may be complex, but I am trying to think of anything that might contribute to the problem. Also, I just started running and trying to lose weight (nothing drastic, I thought), and this cycle seems messed up in many ways.


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

I get that kind of EWCM, too. I think it has to do with being dehydrated.

Try drinking lots and lots of water around when you should be about to O. I noticed it *a lot* when I was refraining from drinking water in order to get good OPK results. I have to be dehydrated to get OPKs to work properly for me, at least, with the internet cheapies.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

At the time I attributed it to "just" having come off the pill, but I had some last month and it's been about 3 years now so that's probably not it...

My guess now would be dehydration; I do tend to not drink enough water.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Interesting...

Problem is that I have never been on the pill and I ruled out dehydration right away because I had been drinking TONS.

I wondered if it could have anything to do with coffee. It seemed as if the couple of months I had regular CM I did not drink coffee....

Too confusing for me, that is for sure.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I have had this just last month. It was my first real PP AF ( still tandem nursing my two frequently) so maybe it is something hormonal


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

I suppose hormones must be why... It is just annoying, as I nurse only twice a day and each nursing is short. Also, I had a couple of "ok" months and now I am back to strange mucus, even though I am not nursing any more than I did those couple of months.

I have come to the conclusion that this problem is probably closely linked to why we have not been able to concieve. I have now had two higher temperatures, so it seems I have once again ovulated. However, the mucus has been such that it seems more likely to prevent the sperm than to help it.

Well, at least I don't need to hope for a BFP this month and get sad when I don't get it. And now I might finally know what might be the problem.


----------

